# Forwarding 8-10 foot Logs Downhill



## HillsteadPA (Aug 23, 2020)

Hey folks, I hope this post belongs in this forum, because I feel like what I need is some implement advice- in addition to safety advice. If not I hope a moderator will let me know and move it where it belongs. 

There's a lot of options out there, and not being experienced at all with forwarding logs downhill, I want to make sure I'm staying safe and smart with my implement choices. 

I grew up on a hobby farm - we kept warm all winter long on 7-9 cords of hardwood that we harvested throughout the year. Dad used a variety of techniques and machines depending on the job at hand to safely fell and move logs uphill for us to split and dry for firewood. 

I'm moving to a property of 17 acres, mostly woodlot, and I've got the opposite challenge. I'll be felling and forwarding downhill (7-12% grade) to split and stack. Seems easier, but more dangerous to be working with gravity instead of against it. I plan to buy a compact tractor and can see how a variety of implements could help me to forward timber downhill, and it's difficult to decide among the various options available to me.

For firewood it's not much of an issue, I'll just cut logs to wood-burner length, load, and cart to my splitting area. For some whole length logs though, namely the fairly abundant black walnut on my property, I'm hoping that I can buck into 8 foot long logs and sell for milling. Some trees are long, straight, and defect-free enough that I'm hoping for a high grade and maybe even a few veneers. This woodlot was well managed with milling in mind- just generally speaking, and within a few years it wouldn't be difficult to fell a good cash crop while opening up the land for some new growth and increasing diversity. 

I'd really appreciate your recommendations regarding the implements that might best serve me and keep my inexperienced butt safe. I'll refrain from offering my own ideas in hopes that they're either independently bolstered or that new ideas emerge. 

Thanks very much for your time and advice.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

A skidding day (runners, not wheels) can go down a hill safer than a wheeled brakeless trailer.
Is you want to just drag the logs, you can get a logging arch for a quad or SxS.


----------



## HillsteadPA (Aug 23, 2020)

Thanks Groo. I think I'll be fine dragging them- would a boom offer better control along with the arch? I was thinking of mocking up a runner with some railroad ties for brakes on the sides to help prevent rolling.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

HillsteadPA said:


> Thanks Groo. I think I'll be fine dragging them- would a boom offer better control along with the arch? I was thinking of mocking up a runner with some railroad ties for brakes on the sides to help prevent rolling.


Yes, a boom would do better, since more weight would be on the tires with brakes, and you can potentially back up.


----------

